# Word of the Day: Funambulism



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

Funambulism: A demonstration of cleverness. A show (especially) of mental agility.

*No one better exercised a level of funambulism than, Richard Dean Anderson, or as we all know him as, MacGyver*.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

I think it would take more funambulism than I have in me, tonight, to attempt to write a good response for this thread.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

I wonder why funtabulism is rejected by my spellchecker, when it has only one extra letter in it, and seems like a logical letter for me to have added to the word, funambulism,
which honestly sounds a bit more like a medical condition, for a person who is deficient in fun..



(Does this prove my point in my previous, above post?  )


----------



## Matrix (Jul 12, 2020)

Tightrope walking, also called funambulism, is extremely risky when not using any security measures, what if the artist fells off the rope which is usually high up in the sky?

My spell checker doesn't recognize this word either. Maybe we should do a little more practical words.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

What, @Matrix   ?!  Not practical?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm relieved in hearing from you two, because I was starting to think that this was going to die a slow death along with other zero reply threads on record.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2020)

.....oops...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 12, 2020)

...


----------



## RubyK (Jul 13, 2020)

Matrix said, "*Maybe we should do a little more practical words*. "

I agree. Some of these words are so "out there" that I don't want to even try to make a sentence with them.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 13, 2020)

Ever watch 'The Mentalist'? Now Patrick Jane had funambulism down to a fine art


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 13, 2020)

In the Dr. Who series, a character named Sophie (aka Spring-Heeled Sophie) preferred to be called a funambulist instead of a tightrope walker.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 14, 2020)

RubyK said:


> Matrix said, "*Maybe we should do a little more practical words*. "
> 
> I agree. Some of these words are so "out there" that I don't want to even try to make a sentence with them.


So what you're saying is, there's too much sesquipedalian loquaciousness on the WOTD Forum?


----------

